# Mountainbike Verein in Göttingen



## Juli (25. März 2003)

Hi,
ich such schon seit längeren einen MTB-Verein in Göttingen!
Wer kann mir helfen?



Juli
 


 suche eine No Power Loss Rahmen oder Bike


----------



## 2ndHandJesus (26. März 2003)

moinsen! was frährst du denn so? auch interesse an dirtjumpen?
wir sind zwar kein verein, aber ne gruppe kaputter die cc und dirten!! bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner77 (22. Juni 2004)

hi,

versuch dein glück mal über www.pedalritter.de da gibts nen link zu zwei von drei vereinen aus der umgebung....


----------

